# Solved: Google Chrome won't let me download anything



## OhPleaseHelpMe

Hi there.
Every time I download something on Google it says "Cannot save due to insufficient permissions. Please save to another location." The target drive/location has enough room in it since I was just downloading a picture. I've turned off my antivirus and re-installed chrome to make sure I have the latest version but, still, it won't work. What should I do to fix this??


----------



## TulsaRose

This info copied from Chrome may be of some help:

Your computer may be set to block downloads completely. Check your Windows Internet security settings to ensure youre able to download files:

Changing these settings will affect Google Chrome as well as other Internet browsers on your computer.

Go to the Start menu > Control Panel.
Select Internet Options. This should open the Internet Properties window.
Select the Security tab.
Select Internet zone (globe icon).
Click the Custom level button. This will open the Security Settings window.
Scroll down to Downloads > File download.
Select Enable.
Scroll down the list further to Miscellaneous > Launching applications and unsafe files.
Select Prompt.
Click OK.


----------



## OhPleaseHelpMe

TulsaRose said:


> This info copied from Chrome may be of some help:
> 
> Your computer may be set to block downloads completely. Check your Windows Internet security settings to ensure you're able to download files:
> 
> Changing these settings will affect Google Chrome as well as other Internet browsers on your computer.
> 
> Go to the Start menu > Control Panel.
> Select Internet Options. This should open the Internet Properties window.
> Select the Security tab.
> Select Internet zone (globe icon).
> Click the Custom level button. This will open the Security Settings window.
> Scroll down to Downloads > File download.
> Select Enable.
> Scroll down the list further to Miscellaneous > Launching applications and unsafe files.
> Select Prompt.
> Click OK.


I did all of what you said.
I didn't really changed anything because its already like that.
The thing is, I can download it when I ONLY save it on the downloads folder but I can't download it when I save it on the desktop?
I'm so sorry... I just noticed that ( ^ ) moments ago.


----------



## TulsaRose

Could you take a screenshot of something you are trying to download to the Desktop so we can view what you are seeing? Are you speaking of photos, videos, music, etc. file types? 

Do you right-click on the item and select Save As? 

At this point, I'm a little confused.


----------



## sriram301296

This aint a problem with Chrome it is with your Window permissions. I presume that you are saving to C drive and also that your windows does not let applications edit the drive. For a confirmation, if You have to click "YES" while copying files manually to the drive, I am right.

And for the solution, i am also in a similar position, I know what the problem is, but not able to solve it. Will post once I find one..


----------



## OhPleaseHelpMe

TulsaRose said:


> Could you take a screenshot of something you are trying to download to the Desktop so we can view what you are seeing? Are you speaking of photos, videos, music, etc. file types?
> 
> Do you right-click on the item and select Save As?
> 
> At this point, I'm a little confused.


Yes, I did right-clicked it and select Save As
















I also tried to move a folder to another folder then this popped up


----------



## OhPleaseHelpMe

sriram301296 said:


> This aint a problem with Chrome it is with your Window permissions. I presume that you are saving to C drive and also that your windows does not let applications edit the drive. For a confirmation, if You have to click "YES" while copying files manually to the drive, I am right.
> 
> And for the solution, i am also in a similar position, I know what the problem is, but not able to solve it. Will post once I find one..


Thanks! I will really appreciate the help


----------



## OhPleaseHelpMe

I did this: 
Start button>Computer>Local Disk(C>Users>MyFolder>Right click on desktop>Properties>Security>Edit>Add>Then type Authenticated Users>Ok>Ok
Thanks to those who shared their time~


----------

